# Chianti juice bucket help



## roblloyd (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a chianti juice bucket going for about a month now. I just racked it and added 1/4tsp kmeta. My plan was to let it site for another month before racking again. I gave it a taste and it's just ok. I sense it is going to be a little flat.

It's already past the primary and secondary stages. 
What can I add to make it better? Only thing I know of is oak. Would it help? what kind?
Any other options?


----------



## wvbrewer (Mar 6, 2011)

Are you sure it was done the secondary stage? Did you get the right gravity reading? It may get better if you bulk age it for while longer. Some oak might improve it if you have not already done that. I'm sure it will improve with a little age.


----------



## Tom (Mar 6, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> I have a chianti juice bucket going for about a month now. I just racked it and added 1/4tsp kmeta. My plan was to let it site for another month before racking again. I gave it a taste and it's just ok. I sense it is going to be a little flat.
> 
> It's already past the primary and secondary stages.
> What can I add to make it better? Only thing I know of is oak. Would it help? what kind?
> Any other options?


Not sure if I would Oak it. But that's a "taste" thing. Its still early so let it age. I let all reds from juice age 12 months.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 6, 2011)

I let all my reds age a year at least. Oak will add flavor. Use either american or french med. toast.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmmm 2 votes oak, 1 against.
It was a cheap juice bucket ($45) so I wasn't expecting a lot from it but if all it needs it time I'm good with that. 

I am going to let it bulk age another 6 months before bottling. But I was thinking now might be the time to add stuff?

At what point to I add sorbate?
Since it's going to sit so long I don't need any finings right, just rack it every couple months? 
How often should I add kmeta?


----------



## Tom (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorbate is not needed if aging. Just keep the meta up. 1/4tsp every 3 months. Time will clear the wine but, if you want "help it".


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2011)

I dont know if Id oak it either. traditionally its not oaked but thats up to you.


----------



## wvbrewer (Mar 6, 2011)

I found this on wikipedia. All the Chianti I have tasted has had a definate oak background.

Chianti blend and requirementsSince 1996 the blend for Chianti and Chianti Classico has been 75-100% Sangiovese, up to 10% Canaiolo and up to 20% of any other approved red grape variety such as Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot or Syrah. Since 2006, the use of white grape varieties such as Malvasia and Trebbiano have been prohibited in Chianti Classico.[9] Chianti Classico must have a minimum alcohol level of at least 12% with a minimum of 7 months aging in oak, while Chianti Classico's labeled riserva must be aged at least 27 months at the winery, with a minimum alcohol level of at least 12.5%.[2] The harvest yields for Chianti Classico are restricted to no more than 3 tons per acre (7.5 tonnes/hectare). For basic Chianti, the minimum alcohol level is 11.5% with yields restricted to 4 tons per acre (9 tonnes/hectare).[5]

Check the page out it's cool to read the history.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 6, 2011)

Well this sounds like a can of worms opening up!
I do remember seeing chianti classico being oak aged in Italy but never really thought of it being oaky.

Open to more votes/suggestions on the oak.

What else could I add to give it some body?


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 6, 2011)

I made a chilean chianti last year. I used medium toast french oak cubes. It was 1 oz for a month. I think it was quite nice and I know Julie said she enjoyed it.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had the oak in there for a couple weeks now and it has improved it quite a bit! 
I am going with 2 more weeks and then give it a try before racking again.

So this is just a Thanks Everyone!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2011)

Oak should definitely be in the background of a Chianti, not the foreground. Go light, only an ounce or two at the most of chips, not beans. If you look at the oak levels of the Chianti kits as a guide they are "1" or the absolute lowest level of oak.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2011)

More than likely those barrels were either neutral or almost neutral.

As for more body for an italian blend, the red flame raisins are a great addition to a lot of italian wines (too late for you at this moment anyway) but perhaps not Chianti. Its usually pretty smooth.



roblloyd said:


> I do remember seeing chianti classico being oak aged in Italy but never really thought of it being oaky.
> 
> Open to more votes/suggestions on the oak.
> 
> What else could I add to give it some body?


----------



## mikey1273 (Apr 6, 2013)

I am going to make Chianti with a bucket I reserved. It will be my first time with a juice bucket and I have only made one kit. so I'm looking for some help with what yeast and all to use to get started.. 

I have a packet of red star Pasteur Red yeast, that what the store recommends for aged reds. I have some Benoite, wine tannin, potassium sorbet, and potassium metabisulfite. what else do I need? some Oak chips? is there a recipe or procedure I can fallow somewhere?


----------



## sdelli (Apr 9, 2013)

Am I missing something from this thread? What are the settings of this wine? Ph- TA Sounds like it has a high ph and low acid..... Have you tested it?What is the hydrometer reading?


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 12, 2013)

I haven't opened a bottle in many months. I'll have to give one a try and let you know how it is now. I would have to dig out my notes to check on any readings I may have taken.
I remember it being nice but it didn't wow me. Maybe another year helped it out...


----------

